# Flamboyant Blue...



## PCHiggin (May 4, 2013)

...Is there a close match in a rattlecan? I have a '62 Debbie and want to touch it up.It has too much paint loss for a small brush like nail polish or Testors.Thanks for any help


----------



## rideahiggins (May 4, 2013)

I have found some at the auto parts store. The problem is almost all car touch up paint has a larger metal flake in it.


----------



## Pedalin Past (May 4, 2013)

*Hobby Shop Paints....*

Check out the rattle cans modelers and radio control builders use.  Fingernail polish is another option.  Many of the show winning models I've seen are sprayed with it.  An airbrush will allow you to use it or the small bottles mentioned.  Many of the custom paints and most of the nail polishes are lacquers and not compatible with enamels....


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2013)

*flamboyant blue*

i have a radiant blue jag and i used a little of duplicolor chysler intense blue pearl.its a dead on match,but it has a bit of flake in it.most oriellys part stores carry it.it might be worth a try.


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> i have a radiant blue jag and i used a little of duplicolor chysler intense blue pearl.its a dead on match,but it has a bit of flake in it.most oriellys part stores carry it.it might be worth a try.




I think the Flamboyant blue may be a solid color, not a metallic or candy. And I've used the Intense Blue on my Radiant Blue frame and I'd definitely say it is not a dead on match and it is a metallic. It's somewhat close in color, but not close enough for me. I'll stick with the candy paint.


----------

